# Critique my 1st bulk diet please



## Jamma (Apr 14, 2008)

Breakfast:

oatmeal and 4 eggs

Meal 2:

beef sandwhich on wholewheat bread

Dinner:

pasta, tuna and sweetcorn

Meal 4:

same as meal 2

Tea:

whatever my mam makes (I'm learning to cook)

Post workout:

2 scoops of whey protein

Supper:

some nuts and 2 tablespoons of peanut butter

also I will be downing loads of water all dfay


----------



## Cornholio (Apr 5, 2008)

I think you need alot more protein in there. (250-300 grams a day)


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

Cornholio said:


> I think you need alot more protein in there. (250-300 grams a day)


i second that.


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

Cornholio said:


> I think you need alot more protein in there. (250-300 grams a day)


unless ure mam is cooking you a whole cow, more protein indeed!!!


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Not enough info to pass comment

But:

stats

portion size

daily activity levels

rough calorie intake

training times

would help

as for the diet if you are speaking generically?

need carbs after training

need fruit and veg

need more variety

need good fats

need to get a cook book

need to eat in a calorie surplus

dont know if you are in a surplus or hypocaloric, impossible to tell

stick the info up and people can help

there are some good chocie of foods but your question cannot yet be answered


----------



## Jamma (Apr 14, 2008)

Lost Soul said:


> Not enough info to pass comment
> 
> But:
> 
> ...


Stats:

AGE - 19

HEIGHT - 5'9

WEIGHT - 11ST 6LBS

WAIST - 32"

ARMS - 13"

Heres a new one re-designed

Breakfast:

Oatmeal, 4 egg whites

10am:

Chicken sandwhich, 1 scoop whey protein

Dinner:

Pasta, chunks of chicken

2pm:

Tin of tuna (130g)

5pm:

Meat/Fish meal with veggies

Post workout:

1 Banana, or bowl of brown rice with 1 and half scoops of whey protein

Supper:

1 bag of nuts, 2 chicken legs

*when wake up for **** in the night have 2 scoops of whey protein

How about tht?

Jamie


----------



## profpeeweeplop (May 17, 2008)

hi jamma im new to all this too. my diet looks pretty much the same apart from i prefer cottage cheese last thing instead of chicken legs, lets just hope the real experts can advice.....


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

> How about tht?


no idea if you will bulk on it, could be 2500 calories could 6000


----------



## Jamma (Apr 14, 2008)

profpeeweeplop said:


> hi jamma im new to all this too. my diet looks pretty much the same apart from i prefer cottage cheese last thing instead of chicken legs, lets just hope the real experts can advice.....


Good to see someones in the same boat as me 

hmmmm I may give the cottage cheese I a try, how u finding it??

Jamie


----------



## Binary_Ninja (May 18, 2008)

Yea.. I trying to Bulk up too.. rite now im pretty skinny lol..


----------



## Jamma (Apr 14, 2008)

Binary_Ninja said:


> Yea.. I trying to Bulk up too.. rite now im pretty skinny lol..


Keep up with the bulk and you'll soon become a monster

* Lost Soul - I'm goin to calculate my maintence calories now, then I'll find the amount of calories from the previous diet I've just posted, as long as it's 500 more than my maintenance, it's all good right?? *


----------



## Jamma (Apr 14, 2008)

Lost Soul -

My Maintenance calories is around 2100 on a goody day,

With this diet I've designed i worked it to be around 3350,

Is that too much to start off with, 1250 calories more than I'm used to?

Jamie


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

> My Maintenance calories is around 2100 on a goody day,


work out your TDEE, not BMR


----------



## Jamma (Apr 14, 2008)

Lost Soul said:


> work out your TDEE, not BMR


Could you tell me what that means? sorry to sound thick but new to all this

Jamie


----------



## darkiwi (Feb 25, 2008)

Jamma said:


> Could you tell me what that means? sorry to sound thick but new to all this
> 
> Jamie




*TDEE = Total Daily Energy*
​
*
**Expenditure e.g training daily activity walking to work mowing lawns ect.*

*
* 

*
*



*BMR = Basal Metabolic Rate; energy*
​
*
**required for basic body functions.*

*
* 

*
*


----------

